# First Physical Therapy Visit for Cozette- Pics and Vids



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Tonight was Cozette's first physical therapy session. She did really well and actually seemed to enjoy the water treadmill. I was very proud of how well she did, and what a little trooper she is! Here are some pictures and videos:

Water filling up: 









Starting to walk on the treadmill:









View from the side:









What a trooper!









Here are two short videos. The first one is the very first minute of her using the treadmill. Just click on the picture and it will take you to the videos in my photobucket album. 





I have two more to show, but will post them here in the morning since it's taking a while to upload them.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww she's one cute soggy doggie. Heal up soon sweetie.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such a beautiful and courageous little girl. Praying for a speedy recovery.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awww! Look at her!! she did so well!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

She is adorable. I love the look on her face in the water. What a great idea to have them start in the water. Love the video and am so happy she is doing good.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

good job Cosette!:aktion033:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh she's so precious! I am so glad she is doing so well! :chili: Bravo Miss Cozette! :chili:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

She looks like she is enjoying it and what a brave little girl:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh cozzette baby girl ur such a lil trooper, glad that she is doing much better , brave baby she is !


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

First...smiles!

Then...tears! Of happiness.

How wonderfully she is going!

She is amazing!

I luv that third picture.... like a miniature, tiny, proud, and noble Clydesdale!

You must be proud! And we are proud of you and Cozette!
:wub: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie -- she's doing wonderfully. Most show fear when first on a treadmill and one under water -- well, I think most would be very frightened the first time. But not our sweet little Cozette -- she's amazing!!!

How often does she go to PT?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you all for your encouragement and sweet comments! Cozette says thank you too  I really am proud of how hard she has tried to please everyone. What also is wonderful is she has keep her sweet personality and still loves to meet new people and go new places. She really is one special girl!

Here are two more short videos:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Jackie these pictures are precious! What a little trooper indeed!! Go Cozette! We are all Team Cozette now!! She is going to have an excellent outcome!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jackie, how long was Cozette on the treadmill this first time? Did you time her? Was she exhausted at the end and how warm was the water? Just wondering if I can sort of duplicate this at home some way w/out the treadmill when K get's surgery.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awwww, Cozette is so precious and did such a fabulous job!!!! :wub: :wub: I adore your little girl and was rooting for her watching the videos. She's a little trooper and doing sooo well!!!! Goooo Cozette! Thank you for sharing this. Big hugs to your precious baby girl! I will be thinking of her all day today now....won't be able to get her precious face and little walk out of my head today at work.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie -- she did look a little tired in the last video -- but she's doing amazingly well. Can't believe what she's doing after only 2 weeks from surgery. What a wonderful little girl.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow....what can I say....she is such a little braveheart....XOXOXO....


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Sandi, I didn't time how long they had her using the water treadmill, but I will find out all that information for you at my next visit. I also have a lot of physical therapy exercises to do with her at home. Though I'm taking her twice a week for five weeks to start, I honestly think it could be duplicated in large part at home. They are also having me work her in our bathtub, as well as out taking walks, range of motion exercises, etc. When Kitzel has his surgery, I'll be more than happy to share any information I have and hints I've learned. 

One thing I did at home even before PT was I mounded up a big comforter and had her climb it several times a day, because I noticed she has to use the affected leg when she does that. She thinks it's quite fun, and the therapists thought that was a great idea. So mountain-climbing it is, LOL. 

You know, she looked really tired in the side video, and overprotective mom that I am, I was worried about that, but when she got home she was raring to go! She was playing with the cat and just as happy as can be.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer: YOU GO, COZETTE
Jackie, I just love her in PT. She's really working it. Amazing after two weeks but really the way to go to not have atrophy. :thumbsup: I laughed so hard tho when she got a little lazy and went backwards or especially the last video side view where she disappeared to the left. V-v-v-v-t-t-. It reminded me of the viral video with all the guys dancing on the treadmills. :HistericalSmiley: So who has that PT equipment? Is a a teaching hospital? Terrific and reminds me of the PT place I used to go to for humans. I'm so happy for both of you. :chili::chili:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What a little sweatheart. I just want to scoop her up and love her. You are a great mom to make sure she gets all the therapy she needs to have a successful recovery. Hugs to both of you:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow-amazing. She's so tiny. She's doing very well.:aktion033: You sure are a great mom.:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How neat, she is so good at that. What a clever little munchkin :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

GO Cozette go! Love when she prances forward. Hope she heals soon, but I think you're going to have to get a pool for her once she is 100% better.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh, Cozette is a total natural!!! I have a feeling she'll be all better in no time, Jackie! :aktion033:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Lynn, Cozette is getting physical therapy twice a week. 

Susan, the physical therapy is done at the Holistic Veterinary Center in Calabasas. 

Fortunately we already have a pool and jacuzzi, so we're set there. I was planning to teach her to use the pool this summer, and now I have even more reason to  Should be a fun time, I'll have to get videos of that for sure!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

fantastic video and pix! i'm so happy to see cozette doing so well in PT, its so wonderful for the healing process. what an adorable trouper she is!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

What a great job Cozette!!! Mommy seems to be taking such good care of you! You are doing great! Keep up the good work! xoxox


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Cozette, you are doing a fantastic job, little girl! Wish you a quick recovery!

But I'm sure you'll do a good progress with physical therapy twice a week! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I watched all of them. What a sweetheart she is and seems to not mind (too much) having to go through this. You can tell she has a wonderful disposition. I hope she is fully recovered in record time!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the support! Cozette has now had her second therapy session and tomorrow will be her third. I bought a package of ten, or five weeks' worth, and I'm hoping that's all she'll need, although they suggested six weeks. After her fourth week she will see her orthopedic surgeon, so if he thinks she needs more than five weeks at that point, I'll go ahead and do more. 

Sandi, her sessions last 15 minutes with several breaks in the middle. They keep the water 85-86 degrees. They did say that doing figure eights in a bathtub would work really well too, with the affected side on the inside as it will make them bear weight as they turn. 

I'll take more videos tomorrow to document her progress. The second time I think she was already sore, because she didn't bear a lot of weight on the leg that time. Since it has only been a few weeks since her surgery, and only two since she was allowed to even walk, I am overall really pleased with her progress. She is so willing to do whatever is asked of her, she's such a little love.


----------



## Elisha (Oct 21, 2011)

Hmm thats very good snaps was quite good and its a very good thinking that u post the snaps whille therapy treatment so that people come to know the part while in the therapy........


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh bless her, she is just beautiful.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh she is such a brave girl. Her face is soooo cute. Love her sooo much :wub:

Priya


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow, I am amazed she was not scared !


----------

